# Dew claw stump



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

moved as put in the wrong place!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Well my dog had dew claws removed as a tiny pup, but they found some 'extras' when at the vets so they removed them and all is fine, but one of the other front legs now has a very swollen and raw ended dew claw stump, they gave me some hibiscrub when i took her to have her other operated ones checked on, but it now seems worse so I think I am going to have to take her back to the vets as she is showing signs of discomfort when I touch it!
> 
> Poor girl will think that she spends half her life at the vets and nothing good happens!


think this might be in the wrong place.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

reido said:


> think this might be in the wrong place.


oops forgot to move on!


----------

